# Islabike Import *aber wie?



## henriette13 (23. September 2013)

Hallo, 

wir wollten unserer Tochter ein Islabike zum 4. Geburtstag schenken. Problem: Islabike weigert sich, nach Deutschland zu liefern. Alles verhandeln, flehen, bitten hat nicht geholfen. Sie machen es nicht. 

Von UPS und Mailbox weiß ich mittlerweile, dass der so ein Post-Import locker über 200 Euro kosten würde, weil das Bike so groß ist.

Gebraucht konnte ich bis dato leider nichts Passendes finden.

Hat jemand hier noch einen Tipp für mich, wie ich an ein Cnoc 16 komme? Gibt es bspw. doch irgendwo einen kleinen deutschen Händler, der Islabikes importiert?

Wenn nicht  fange ich dann wohl vielleicht damit an

Dank und Gruß, 
Henriette


----------



## ufo_dd (23. September 2013)

Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
entweder du willst unbedingt ein Islabike, dann mußt du jemanden in GB haben, der den Kauf für dich abwickelt. Versand nach D geht aber doch etwas günstiger, siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10919722&postcount=1373
Oder du beschäftigst dich mit Alternativen, die hier im Forum schon breit diskutiert wurden und schaust, was da noch zu bekommen ist dieses Jahr.

Viel Erfolg,
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. September 2013)

henriette13 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht  fange ich dann wohl vielleicht damit an


Werden sich sicher eine Menge Leute hier freuen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ann (23. September 2013)

die liefern def. nur noch an eine englische adresse und bezahlung mit englischem bankkonto bzw. kreditkarte, sprich du brauchst bekannte dort, die das für dich abwickeln und von sich aus nach DE schicken. portopreise wurden schon genannt, siehe link oben. 
händler in De gibt es leider nicht, würde sich aber bestimmt lohnen


----------



## Taurus1 (23. September 2013)

Oder an Amerikaner. Gibt es vielleicht eine Amerikanische Kaserne, oder Nato bei euch in der Nähe? Wenn ihr dort einen kennt, könnte er vieleicht eines bestellen. Die Lieferung zum Standort ist wie Inlandslieferung in den Staaten.
Sollte mit einer britischen Kaserne auch klappen, wenn ihr da vielleicht jemand kennt.


----------



## Y_G (23. September 2013)

die amerikanischen Versionen sind doch aber nicht identisch oder?


----------



## trifi70 (23. September 2013)

Sind sie nicht. Wär halt die Frage was Isla an einen US-Stützpunkt in D liefert? US-Version oder das übliche?


----------



## trolliver (23. September 2013)

Was ist denn konkret anders?


----------



## trifi70 (23. September 2013)

Gravierend der Rücktritt. Glaube aber nur an den CNOCs, ab BEINN ist normal Freilauf und 2 Felgenbremsen. Rest müsst ich gucken, heut aber nicht mehr... Nacht


----------



## Taurus1 (24. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Sind sie nicht. Wär halt die Frage was Isla an einen US-Stützpunkt in D liefert? US-Version oder das übliche?



Wenn ein Amerikaner bei Isla-US bestellt, natürlich die amerikanische Version.

Das das nach D geliefert wird, sieht Isla gar nicht.

Achja, wenn man jemand findet, der ein Islabike bestellt und weitergibt, sollte man das nicht an die große Glocke hängen. Der Tip von mir ist schon "grenzwertig"


----------



## Y_G (24. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Achja, wenn man jemand findet, der ein Islabike bestellt und weitergibt, sollte man das nicht an die große Glocke hängen. Der Tip von mir ist schon "grenzwertig"



Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (24. September 2013)

Ich wär da nicht so 100% sicher, kenne aber die internen Logistikprozesse bei Isla nicht. Wenn es denn eine US-Version mit Rücktritt ist, wär das für uns schonmal nicht mehr so interessant.


----------



## Taurus1 (28. September 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Warum?



Weil die das nicht für andere dürfen. Sonst gibt es Mecker mit Zoll usw., wenn es an die falschen Ohren kommt.
Deswegen: Falls man jemanden der oben genannten kennt, fragt und eine Absage erhält, nicht sauer sein.

Falls es sich so anhört, nein, ich kann keines besorgen. ich weiß nur, das es auf diesem Weg möglich wäre, falls man einen findet, der mitspielt.


 @trifi70

Hat nix mit interner Logistik zu tun:
Amerikaner bestellt bei Isla-US -> bekommt US-Version.
Brite bestellt bei Isla-UK -> bekommt englische Version.
Versand zum britischen bzw. US-stützpunkt wie Inlandsversand in England bzw. USA, deswegen kriegt Isla das nicht mit, wo es am Ende landet.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die zwischen den Versionen wählen können, weil sie im jeweils anderen Shop nicht angeboten werden (oder hab ich das übersehen)


----------



## trifi70 (28. September 2013)

Also meinst, die Amerikaner am deutschen Stützpunkt bekommen tatsächlich das Rad aus US geliefert? Ich denk, wär ja auch möglich, dass sie den "kurzen" Weg nehmen und aus Lager UK liefern? Ob das zolltechnisch ginge, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Stützpunkt ist quasi US-Exklave und damit nicht EU-Zone?!


----------



## Taurus1 (28. September 2013)

Wenn ein Ami bei Isla-US (in Amerika) bestellt, gibt er als Empfangsadresse eine Art Postfach an, welches auf seinem Stützpunkt, Kaserne, Base oder was auch immer ist. Das sieht für jeden Versender wie eine normale amerikanische Adresse aus, soweit ich das weiss. Wird auf jeden Fall wie Inlandsversand behandelt, deshalb geringe bzw. je nach Versender keine Versandkosten (wie bei uns auch beim Inlandsversand).
Wenn Islabikes-UK wirklich so strikt sind, kann ein Amerikaner nicht bei ihnen bestellen, weil keine englische Lieferadresse und kein englisches Konto, sondern nur bei Isla-US.
Aber ein angehöriger der britischen Streitkräfte, der in DE stationiert ist, könnte bei Isla-UK bestellen, weil englisches Konto und quasi englische Adresse. Soweit klar?

Ja, US-Stützpunkt ist keine EU, sondern "Klein-Amerika", deshalb dürfen sie alles mögliche von Schraubendreher bis Harley in Amerika bestellen und bekommen es zu den normalen amerikanischen Inlandskonditionen, was Steuer und Versand betrifft. Allerdings nur für den persönlichen Bedarf bzw. Angehörige. Wenn sie es weitergeben, was sie nicht dürfen, muesste es also theoretisch verzollt werden. Dasselbe sollte für die bei uns stationierten Briten gelten.
Man könnte sich das Bike natürlich "schenken" lassen.

Noch genauer kann ich es leider nicht erklären.


----------



## trifi70 (29. September 2013)

Gut, soweit klar. Also bleibt in der Tat die Frage, ob Isla in UK eine Bestellung eines US-Bürgers ablehnt und an Isla in USA verweist.


----------



## Taurus1 (29. September 2013)

So pissig wie die sind würde ich behaupten: ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (29. September 2013)

Findet euch doch einfach damit ab, wenn die Inselaffen nix liefern!!
Es gibt genug heimische Radschmieden, wie hier im Forum schon oft genug genannt.
Gruss M


----------



## trifi70 (29. September 2013)

Ich brauch mich nicht "abfinden", mir ist das sowas von egal.  Und ich glaube, taurus auch.  Wir sind doch Kania-Fans. 

Aber unterhalten wird man sich doch dürfen und wenn ich dabei noch was mitnehme (mir war das nicht klar, wie das mit den US-Basen läuft), so what.


----------



## Taurus1 (29. September 2013)

Klar gibt es genug Alternativen, aber viele von denen haben zumindest im Moment auch Lieferprobleme. Und wenn ein paar unbedingt ein Islabike haben wollen, und man eine Idee hat, kann man die doch hier kundtun.
Für mich persönlich ist das Verhalten von Islabike absolut inakzeptabel und ich würde mir allein deshalb keins kaufen wollen. Ich bin auch nicht so von denen überzeugt wie viele andere hier. 
Aber wenn einer unbedingt will, werde ich ihn nicht abhalten. Und wenn ich eine mehr oder weniger gute Idee habe, wie vielleicht ein paar Leute bzw. Kinder zu ihrem Glück kommen, dann soll es mein Schaden nicht sein.


----------



## alexx80 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand schon ein größeres Rad also 20oder 24 Zoll über parcel2go aus uk senden lassen, auf der Homepage kommt mit meinen geschätzten Paketmaßen raus, es ist zu groß/schwer...?


----------



## canozake (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo, Isla verschickt wieder nach Deutschland:

We are excited to announce our lightweight, specialist children's bikes are now available to buy online.



Our range begins with a balance bike for 2+ years and continues with starter bikes, hybrid bikes and a versatile set of road bikes for children of all ages.  You can also customise each model to suit your riding with our specialist accessory options.  



Each bike is assembled by our expert team in the UK, ensuring your child gets the best possible cycling experience. 



We can't wait to hear from you and look forward to seeing more young riders enjoying our bikes across Germany.


----------



## Taurus1 (16. Mai 2015)

canozake schrieb:


> We can't wait to hear from you and look forward to seeing more young riders enjoying our bikes across Germany.



Auf einmal!

Vorher waren sie sich zu gut dafuer


----------



## canozake (17. Mai 2015)

Jup, der Spruch is geil!!! 
Hätte gerne wieder eines gekauft, nur mit so einer Arroganz wie sie es an den Tag gelegt haben... Aber man weiß ja auch nicht, warum sie so rabiat reagiert haben...
Egal das Kubike ist auch nice, vorallem machts Spaß


----------



## trifi70 (17. Mai 2015)

Die Räder von Isla können auch nix ab. Die Rahmen können brechen! Nene, sowatt kooft man doch nich...


----------



## Fisch123 (17. Mai 2015)

Jeder Rahmen bricht irgendwann! 
Lasst euch doch von sowas nicht abschrecken. Es geht doch nur um die Garantie. Jetzt haben sie andere Staaten abgegrast und gemerkt das auch in Germany viele potentielle Kunden sitzen und halt einfach die Garantiebedingungen verschärft. 
Is halt wie in den Staaten, wo auf Mikrowellen steht, dass sie nicht zum trocknen von Hamstern benutzt werden sollen.
Egal! hier gibt es jetzt doch auch schöne Rädchen zu kaufen- oder halt selber Hand anlegen.


----------



## niros (17. Mai 2015)

Hi, lese seit einiger Zeit hier mit und habe die ganzen Theras durchforstet. 

Nun möchte ich doch mal wissen ob jemand von Euch tatsächlich konkret von einem gebrochenen ISLA Rahmen weiss. Und dann wäre noch gut zu beschreiben unter welcher ART BENUTZUNG DAS PASSIERT IST…

Dann gabs auch mal - vor längerer Zeit - Kommentare über schlecht eingestellte Naben. Hat sich diese Erfahrung wiederholt? Einige haben sich ja in letzter Zeit dennoch ISLAs besorgt. Wie war da der Lieferzustand?


Und dann - ich weiss es gibt inzwischen german nice bikes - hat jemand ein kleines leichtes 26er, das in etwa dem beinn 26 small entspricht entdeckt?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (17. Mai 2015)

also unser 16" und 20"L hat mich (90kg) ausgehalten... ich sehe da eher wenig Probleme. Gut ich bin damit auch nicht gesprungen


----------



## trifi70 (17. Mai 2015)

CNOC 16 mit 80kg auf Rasen etc. no probs!

26" unter 10 kg: schau Dir das Frog 69 oder 73 an. Meine Frau ist (nach leichten Umbauarbeiten) sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Wenn ich endlich mal Zeit finde, gibt es Bilder und ein bisschen Text dazu. Einziger Wermutstropfen zumindest bei unserem 2014er roten Modell: die Farbe platzt überall ab. Bei Steinschlag, beim Anlehnen an andere Räder, egal. Für ein Kinderrad deutlich zu wenig robust der Lack.


----------



## Taurus1 (17. Mai 2015)

niros schrieb:


> Und dann - ich weiss es gibt inzwischen german nice bikes - hat jemand ein kleines leichtes 26er, das in etwa dem beinn 26 small entspricht entdeckt?



Kaniabikes.eu hat 26er und sogar 27.5er. Wie die vom Gewicht, Ausstattung und Preis im Vergleich zum Beinn26 sind, weiss ich nicht. Telefonisch bzw. per Email kann man bei Kaniabikes auch Sonderwuensche aeussern, was zum Beispiel Farbe und Ausstattung angeht.
Kubikes und Peppperbikes weiss ich grad nicht.


----------



## trifi70 (17. Mai 2015)

Die sind leichter, hochwertiger und natürlich auch teurer. Wer aufs Geld nicht schauen muss, findet in den Pyros richtig tolle Bikes!


----------



## Ann (17. Mai 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Die sind leichter....



aehm, wo sind die kania leichter? 26 small  isla mit pedale 9,46 - kania ohne pedale  *ab *9,7 ?
und seit wann steht bei kania dabei, daß es nur bis 75 kg fahrergewicht geeignet ist


----------



## trifi70 (18. Mai 2015)

Das Gewicht ist beim Pyro (stark) Konfigurations-abhängig und geht bis unter 9kg! Wie gesagt natürlich für einen entsprechenden Aufpreis. Mit den 75kg weiß ich nicht, seit wann das ist. Denke nicht, dass schon was passiert ist. Vermutlich möchte der Mitbewerb nicht, dass Herr Fischer mit innovativen und leichten 26" Rädern Konkurrenz zum "Mainstream" 27,5" macht.


----------



## Taurus1 (18. Mai 2015)

Das Beinn ist sogar nur für 45kg ausgelegt. Es ist ja auch optisch schon Filigraner, und unten steht auch noch explizit "nicht zum springen".Ich kaufe meinen Kindern doch kein Geländerad, mit denen sie nur über englischen Rasen fahren dürfen.


----------



## trolliver (18. Mai 2015)

Isla hat sich für uns auch erledigt. Eigentlich müßte ich ihnen sogar dankbar sein, denn ohne ihren Marktaustritt aus Deutschland hätte ich Philipps 20er nicht aufgebaut; es wäre sicher ein Beinn 20L geworden.

Irgendwie bin ich wegen dieses hin und her auch verschnupft. Ist irrational, ich weiß, aber mir ging es auch schon gegen den Strich, daß der schon bestehende Kundenstamm in Deutschland und wer weiß wo noch auf dem Kontinent zugunsten des Amiland-Aufbaus vor den Kopf gestoßen wurde. Egal, der Markt ist da und den wird es nicht scheren. Allerdings haben andere mittlerweile sicherlich soviel Boden gut gemacht, daß sie nicht sofort wieder zurückschrumpfen werden, weil der ehemalige Platzhirsch wieder da ist.


----------



## hawiro (19. Mai 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe meinen Kindern doch kein Geländerad, mit denen sie nur über englischen Rasen fahren dürfen.


Das Islabikes-Geländerad war das Creig, aber das ist aus dem Programm geflogen.  Im jetzigen Sortiment gibt es schlicht nichts mehr zum rumspringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (19. Mai 2015)

Es gibt mE mittlerweile echt genug Auswahl made (oder zumindest zusammengebaut) in D. 
Schlechter Lack ist auf jeden Fall ein echtes No-Go am Kinderrad, der Lack an unserem Kaniabike ist auch nach intensivster Nutzung noch absolut top.


----------



## Y_G (20. Mai 2015)

ich finde Isla ja immer noch gut, würde jetzt aber eher zu Ku greifen... Der alte Spruch: "Wer nicht will der hat schon" passt hier einfach mal. Ich glaube auch nicht das Isla noch mal diese Marktstellung erreichen wird, dafür gibt es jetzt zu viele gute Alternativen.


----------

